
Here’s what £11.93 of Instagram ads gets you - suttree
https://medium.com/@somewhere/here-s-what-11-93-of-instagram-ads-gets-you-f6c7ee9dc253
======
mschuster91
Services depending on ads should offer a "pro"/"ad free" subscription package.
Hell, you can do this via In-App-Purchasing.

Lack of small-amounts-payment services is NOT an excuse any more for not
offering this!

~~~
bsaul
Your comment made me realize that they did not even try. If they're afraid of
not being able to anticipate the cost, they could do it using subscription
type in-app, like "a year without any ad" and only offer it to a limited
number of random people at first.

But they didn't even try. Which is astounding when you think about the general
hate for ads.

